
Coming soon: A new site for fully free collaboration - eatonphil
https://www.fsf.org/blogs/sysadmin/coming-soon-a-new-site-for-fully-free-collaboration
======
eatonphil
Their actual evaluation (including Gitea, Pagure, and Sourcehut) is here [0].

[0]
[https://libreplanet.org/wiki/Fsf_2019_forge_evaluation](https://libreplanet.org/wiki/Fsf_2019_forge_evaluation)

